# Ramadan is coming, and I'm visiting



## chiquita (May 28, 2008)

I'll be visiting Dubai in September to "stake out" the city before I decide to move there (chances are). At any rate, it'll be Ramadan. Now I know partially what to expect, as I've spent a few weeks in Cairo during the holy month.

But what should I expect in Dubai? I'd love to spend at least a bit of time on the beach, will that be an issue if I'm at a beach hotel? There's a possibility I might also stay with a local Syrian family. What is Ramadan protocol in a local arab home? Will I have a chance to catch some sun? (I love the heat) 

How about entertainment? Nightclubs? Camel races? Desert excursions? Okay for a solo-traveling woman to be on her own during this time?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tourist hotels are usually Ok & will have a restaurant open at lunchtime. Many will even serve drinks on their private beach, although not all.

90% of restaurants, cafes etc will be closed until 7.00pm and you should not be seen to drink anything or smoke in public. If you do, chances are that someone will tell you off. There is no live music and nightclubs close. Dress should be a littel more conservative during what is considered a very holy month.

There is no issue with a woman travelling alone in the UAE. Ever. Just use common sense.

If you are staying with a Muslim family you should also observe the fast out of respect. You can expect to rise very early for a light breakfast and won't eat or drink again until Iftar, although chances are you can have some food & drink, but be respectful.

Working hours are, by law, shorter by at least 2 hours a day. Business slows down generally & government departments seem to work half days. Driving from the afternoon until early evening is more dangerous than usual as people rush to get home for the Iftar meal and have low blood sugar.

The best thing for people is to take it a bit easier, but do go to an Iftar buffet. Most hotels do them.

-


----------



## Sabeen (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ramadan and Dubai*

The concern of foreigners visiting Dubai naturally increases with the Holy month of Ramadan. When 80% of its population comprised of expatriates Dubai welcomes Ramadan in a unique way.

In Ramadan Dubai transforms into an impeccable blend of religion and modern culture. So visiting Dubai in Ramadan will be a different experience altogether. With night clubs closed and live music/ concerts being banned Dubai life becomes vibrant inside Majlis and Jaimas (Arabic tents) that are set up all across Dubai. Tents are well decorated with Persian carpets, stylishly placed cushions and offer exquisite cuisines and beverages that actually reflects true Arabian culture. Even after opening of the fast people stay there very late to socialise, enjoy food, smoke shisha and play games.

In Ramadan shopping lovers will find several attractive promotions. Not only from retail stores to restaurants but upon flight booking, hotel reservation, short stay apartment reservation etc. People splurge to Malls after sun down and Dubai is as busy then as Western stores before Christmas. During fasting hours Malls do stay open but observe the no food rule if their eating area is visible to the public. Similarly restaurants with visible area do not serve during day time, but inside nothing changes; mostly windows are curtained to respect fasting people. Non-muslims are expected to show kindliness by not eating, drinking and smoking at public places. Alcohol is not served during day time but after sunset bars open up and alcohol is served as usual.

In Ramadan rush hours are normally an hour or two before sunset but once fast is open the streets become almost deserted. So care needs to be taken if you are planning to go out at that time.


----------

